
Google shutting down Xiaomi access following Nest Hub picking up strangers feeds - fortran77
https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/01/02/uh-oh-xiaomi-camera-feed-showing-random-homes-on-a-google-nest-hub-including-still-images-of-sleeping-people/
======
djsumdog
Why do people have these things in their home? Why do they ship all your data
to Google? Wasn't uPNP or IPv6 suppose to allow better support for self
hosting your own data? Why are there not more devices who advertise, "Your
data never leaves your devices." Why is self-hosting still only in the
hobbyist/professional space?

~~~
fetus8
Some people, are apparently willing to trade their privacy for the supposed
convenience these types of devices provide.

I don't understand it either, but either some people truly don't care, or they
genuinely find these devices to be worth the trade off.

~~~
throwaway29303
The average person doesn't care and/or doesn't understand and/or doesn't care
enough to understand how these systems and the data economy works.

I've been trying to explain this to friends and family since a decade or more
ago and most of them think I'm paranoid or crazy. It doesn't matter how I
explain to them; I've even shown them news articles about - for example - what
the EU did with regards to data protection / privacy. Etc.

Unfortunately... They. Simply. Do. Not. Care.

I fear the worst, honestly. These big tech companies hold a scary amount of
power that past dictators could only dream of.

And it's getting harder and harder to fight them, especially from a social
point-of-view.

